# Died during takedown - 14-Feb-09



## EngineerDude (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2009/02/man_injured_while_cutting_tree.html

Sounds like the limb swung somehow other than he thought it would.

Sad. Twenty-five is way too young!


----------



## Ted-RI (Feb 15, 2009)

It is definitely sad. It seems as if death was avoidable though. Stuck hanging upside down for thirty minutes?? Seems like suspension trauma due to lack of aerial rescue preparedness.


----------



## tree md (Feb 15, 2009)

Terrible tragedy. My thoughts and prayers go out to the family.

I was thinking his death was caused by being suspended upside down for so long as well.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like a great person who gave his all to help out people. That's one brave soul. RIP....


----------



## Kydan (Feb 22, 2009)

Just sad ' and only 25 years old ...RIP


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Feb 22, 2009)

What a shame to lose such a young life! It can happen to anyone, your experience is very irrelevant, if it's gonna happen, it will! God's speed to that guy,RIP man.


----------



## Stoermer (Feb 24, 2009)

*Wow*

My condolences to the family, but this is what happens when you don't have more than one person on site that is trained in airial rescue. sad to hear about as I worked in the Syracuse area for three years...


----------



## Raymond (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like it was a dead elm. Man you do have to be careful with all trees but when an elm is dead one little branch can get hung up on another and cause it to do something you never expected.

Sound like a good kid too. :angel: RIP Nick :angel:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 24, 2009)

wow thats to bad man tom trees


----------



## cnyscapes (Feb 24, 2009)

He worked for me a few years ago for one season. Great kid, and a very hard worker. We had two guys named nick that year, so we called him little Nick. We used to pick on him (in good faith) because his mom made him lunch everyday and put his name on the bags. Its too bad this had to happen. R.I.P.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Feb 24, 2009)

I do not know what is more saddening. That he died helping a friend or that he died trying to do a tree out of his level of experience. Either way it is a needless loss of life that could have been prevented. Details are lacking but so much can be surmised from the picture and the emphasis on his use of safety gear to make you wonder. It saddens me deeply and my heart goes out to the family in this time of loss. No amount of gear/equipment can make up for the experience needed to tackle the varying challenges presented by healthy trees much less hazardous dead/dying ones.


----------

